# [Proyecto] Amplificador puente con LM1875 como driver



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

La idea de éste amplificador , que en realidad no tiene absolutamente *NADA* nuevo  , surge por varios motivos. Uno de ellos es que para amplificadores híbridos AO <--> Transistores , es bastante dificil conseguir operacionales que trabajen por encima de ±18 V , no es que no existan o no se consigan , sino *que a veces no son populares*. Y entonces o hay que hacerle bootstrap a su alimentación , o andar tironeando desde los "rails" para tener buen voltaje de excitación para la salida. Y el LM1875 puede trabajar hasta ±30 según datasheet _*:* *Using an 8Ω load and ±30V supplies, over 30 watts of power may be delivered.*_
 Otra cosa que me daba vuelta en la cabeza era ese famoso amplificador que utiliza dos TDA2030 y que excita los transistores de salida de acuerdo al consumo del integrado en los rail (no tomé la pastilla y no me sale el nombre del sistema) ¿ por que no excitaron desde las salidas ? La tercera cosa que me daba vueltas , es que si ese integrado puede entregar mas de 30 W , el cálculo teórico del puente daría 120 W que se obtendrian con 4 integrados en puente-paralelo , o transistores disipando esa potencia para 8 Ohms de carga , y para 4 Ohms de carga ¿superaríamos los 200 Watts ? . La simulación en Multisim 11 dice que con ±25 Vdc y 4 Ohms entrega 213 Watts con 0,024 % THD  Y simulado con ±30 Vdc , 4 Ohms , entregaría 316 Watts con 0,020 de THD    (esto es teórico , además faltarían transistores). De todas maneras *bajo esta condición* *extrema* el LM1875 trabajaría con su salida a 896 mApp Los números dirían que con ±25 Vdc de alimentación , el integrado llegaría aproximadamente a ±20 Vpp , como es puente tomo 40 V / √2 = 28,28 Vrms , entonces P = V² / R = 800 / 4 = 200 Watts. 
Hay dos variantes , con Bias regulable mediante multiplicador VBE y otro con Bias Fijo para los alérgicos al tester .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Aqui dejo las simulaciones , a ver que les parece Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 10, 2012)

Enhorabuena DOSMETROS! a ver quién se anima a probarlo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Enhorabuena DOSMETROS! a ver quién se anima a probarlo!


 
 ¿ Lo estuviste espiando un poco ?

Si ,  necesito un valiente que se anime , estaba pensando en hacer una extensión del Pcb de Mnicolau , que ese anda muy bien.

Por ahora le puse capacitores en base-colector de todos los transistores y el filtro para que no oscile , repetido en la salida de parlantes y en la salida del LM por las dudas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Lo estuviste espiando un poco ?
> 
> Si ,  necesito un valiente que se anime , estaba pensando en hacer una extensión del Pcb de Mnicolau , que ese anda muy bien.
> 
> Por ahora le puse capacitores en base-colector de todos los transistores y el filtro para que no oscile , repetido en la salida de parlantes y en la salida del LM por las dudas.


si, pero no te fuiste un poco al  poniendo 100nF de capacidad miller por cada transistor? otra pregunta, por qué pusiste una red zobel en la salida del LM? (ademas de la red zobel a la etapa de salida)


----------



## Diego German (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesante  seria de probar a ver que tal anda 

saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Te cuento un poco los por que.

Tenía pensado montar todos los transistores en un disipador y cablear , usando una plaquita que tengo estilo esta , por eso de movida le dibujé capacitores para todos los transistores  . . . que con la mitad de ese valor ya estaríamos . . . y tampoco en todos los transistores necesitaría.

Por esa posibilidad de hacer una extensión del amplificador básico en puente , es que dejé las Zobel originales y agregué las otras. Digamos que partiendo de *una unica red* paralela a la salida de parlantes . . . y terminé poniendo 4 redes 

Incluso estoy viendo de dejar la realimentacióin original del LM y agregarle la global, veremos que sale.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2012)

revisando revisando ¡¡¡¡¡¡
r9 es el parlante?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Lo estuviste espiando un poco ?
> 
> *Si ,  necesito un valiente que se anime *, estaba pensando en hacer una extensión del Pcb de Mnicolau , que ese anda muy bien.
> 
> Por ahora le puse capacitores en base-colector de todos los transistores y el filtro para que no oscile , repetido en la salida de parlantes y en la salida del LM por las dudas.


bueno no parece difícil yo le entro a la versión del bias para alérgicos,
lo voy a probar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Si es la marca del parlante R9 

*************************************************



el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno no parece difícil yo le entro a la versión del bias para alérgicos,
> lo voy a probar


 
- Fijate que le puse capacitores base-colector *a todos los transistores* y bastante grandes , en realidad seguramente no hagan falta tantos ni tan grandes. Después se verá.

- También fijate que tiene *4 redes Zobel* , una en cada integrado y una en cada salida , posiblemente , si el circuito es estable pueda quedar una sola en paralelo con el parlante , pero eso también se verá después.

- Con los díodos solamente (ni con 1N4007 ni con Schottky) no lograba una corriente aceptable , con las resistencias  de  10 Ohms solas tampoco , así que el paralelo lo acomodó bastante justo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 12, 2012)

Pense que era parecido al que publicaron alguna vez en la revista cekit, pero ahora que tengo oportunidad de verlo en lo unico que se parecen es en que manejan un arreglo de transistores configurados en puente para manejar el altavoz en la salida, pues resulta una propuesta interesante para desarrollar.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La idea de éste amplificador , que en realidad no tiene absolutamente *NADA* nuevo  , surge por varios motivos. Uno de ellos es que para amplificadores híbridos AO <--> Transistores , es bastante dificil conseguir operacionales que trabajen por encima de ±18 V , no es que no existan o no se consigan , sino *que a veces no son populares*. Y entonces o hay que hacerle bootstrap a su alimentación , o andar tironeando desde los "rails" para tener buen voltaje de excitación para la salida. Y el LM1875 puede trabajar hasta ±30 según datasheet _*:* *Using an 8Ω load and ±30V supplies, over 30 watts of power may be delivered.*_
> Otra cosa que me daba vuelta en la cabeza era ese famoso amplificador que utiliza dos TDA2030 y que excita los transistores de salida de acuerdo al consumo del integrado en los rail (no tomé la pastilla y no me sale el nombre del sistema) ¿ por que no excitaron desde las salidas ?
> La tercera cosa que me daba vueltas , es que si ese integrado puede entregar mas de 30 W , el cálculo teórico del puente daría 120 W que se obtendrian con 4 integrados en puente-paralelo , o transistores disipando esa potencia para 8 Ohms de carga , y para 4 Ohms de carga ¿superaríamos los 200 Watts ? .
> La simulación en Multisim 11 dice que con ±25 Vdc y 4 Ohms entrega 213 Watts con 0,024 % THD
> ...



Esta muy bien tu proyecto como tu dices ojala alguien con tiempo y con dinero lo pruebe; se me ocurren algunos nombres como Mariano, Crismon, Quercus,... bueno la lista es larga; yo no puedo :enfadado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2012)

Tengo todo menos el transformador , tendria que rebobinar algún secundario o comprarlo.

Si todo anda bién habría una plaqueta completa  y otra como ampliación de éste : 

Amplificador bridge con LM1875 + PCBs


----------



## Quercus (Jun 13, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Esta muy bien tu proyecto como tu dices ojala alguien con tiempo y con dinero lo pruebe; se me ocurren algunos nombres como Mariano, Crismon, Quercus,... bueno la lista es larga; yo no puedo :enfadado:


  Desde mi época de estudiante no he montado un amplificador de estos integrados, no sé porque, pues la verdad no hay ningún motivo especial.  Como siempre he dicho “manías de uno”.  Ahora de inmediato no puedo y no sé cuando podría ser. 
  Ya hice un “arreglito” a sugerencia de DOSMETROS,  quedo bien y yo muy satisfecho. Si a alguien le urge, que le mete mano, seguiré resultados con curiosidad.
  Otra cosa, me encanta que me hayas metido en el _“club de los adinerados con tiempo libre…”_ *Dios te oiga y me lo conceda…*
  Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo todo menos el transformador , tendria que rebobinar algún secundario o comprarlo.



Me temo que ese es el gran dilema es un transformador de 20+20 de 200Watts mas lo que come en temperatura (llévese este súper equipo 2 x 1 mientras escucha música se calienta las manos) y si no lo haces con uno de microonda lo vas a tener que comprar o sacar uno de un equipo en desuso, pero a esa potencia no son de los que entran al taller 

* ...yo paso*​
*felic... por el diseño​*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si, pero no te fuiste un poco al  poniendo 100nF de capacidad miller por cada transistor? otra pregunta, por qué pusiste una red zobel en la salida del LM? (ademas de la red zobel a la etapa de salida)


 
 Ahora caigo que en vez de los de 100 pF (por seguridad) le puse de 100 nF (aunque con 47-56 pico ya funcionaría) 

Ups


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2012)

es el mustang de los amplis


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es el mustang de los amplis



100% de acuerdo seguido que la esta un poco pasado de presupuesto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Es el precio que se paga para obtener 200 Watts con ± 25 V 

Mustang Compresor  me gusta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

SI SI tienes que disipar mucho pero mucho calor  

*poder americano HU HU HU​*


----------



## crazysound (Oct 29, 2015)

Hola muchachos... finalmente alguno lo ha probado en paralelo? 
Les comento que he hecho una prueba con dos placas independientes simplemente uniendo ambas salidas a través de una R de.22 en c/u, y de ahí a una carga de 4ohms. O sea, dejando la red de zobel justo en la salida del LM, como está originalmente. 
Lo bueno es que funciona y se nota al límite del volumen.
 A bajo volumen no se nota la diferencia.

Hay una parte mala. La prueba la hice de la siguiente manera (y que considero que es la única para gente que no tiene osciloscopio):
Funcionando una de las placas al límite, o sea ya distorsionando feo al oído, le conecté de prepo la otra placa (siempre hablando de las salidas de las R de .22).. Y espectacular como cambió el sonido!!!! Desapareció la distorsión!!! pero no se por qué en uno de esos intentos se me quemó uno de los integrados.. (yo considero que éstos son más duros de quemar que los TDA). Y no está para ir quemando varios por día porque no son nada baratos..
Venía tan bien... 

Bueno, espero que alguno pueda tener alguna respuesta.. y que ésta no sea cambiar de circuito jaja.

Saludos...


----------



## jestrada8 (Dic 12, 2015)

Amigo ese fue el segundo proyecto que tuve y me resulto bastante bien, muy bueno lo arme de una revista de cekit y le puse 8 2sc3858 y me sono muy bien,


----------



## crazysound (Dic 13, 2015)

jestrada8 dijo:


> Amigo ese fue el segundo proyecto que tuve y me resulto bastante bien, muy bueno lo arme de una revista de cekit y le puse 8 2sc3858 y me sono muy bien,


Hola jestrada8, tendrías el esquema para compartir?

Saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

http://tutoriaiscaseiro.blogspot.com.ar/2014/09/circuito-amplificador-200-watts-usando.html


----------

